# Teat Help - Rough Kids



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a Boer first timer and her teats have been completely shredded by the 3 week old kids. She stopped feeding them, and her udder & teats became engorged. I put her on banamine, started hot compresses and bag balm. I separated the kids to pen pen next to her, and have been allowing them to nurse one at a time. One side she will tolerate the nursing now, the other is still very painful. The teat on the bad side has a hard knot right around the split of the teat. Milk flows great through it. I'm guessing the teat is just still inflamed from the abrasions. I've have been holding her to allow at least one kid to nurse on that side, and actually milking it out if it seems too full. Has anyone else had this experience, and what was your solution? I'm hoping in a couple days they will toughen up.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How many kids? Check them for sharp teeth, file them down some if needed. 

Coconut oil helped my doe’s udder a lot when her kids were rough.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How many kids? Check them for sharp teeth, file them down some if needed.
> 
> Coconut oil helped my doe's udder a lot when her kids were rough.


Thanks Susan, 2 kids but they are large and competitive. I will check teeth and try the coconut oil. I assume you use a emery board to file the teeth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, a soft file type just to get the sharp off there. When you feel the teeth, you will feel how sharp they are. They hate it and will scream like you are killing them, it dosn't hurt, it is just the grinding sound and feel they must hate, plus messing with their mouth. Make sure you move their lip out of the way when filling. 

However, I do not see a sore as if it was from the kids teeth?
I may be seeing a staph infection going on there. Chloroxidine solution, mix as directed and I spray it on daily, 2 x a day, no rinsing off just leave it. 

She is really engorged there in the picture. 
I would keep her milked down daily, 2 x a day if need be, if that is what it takes. But you will have to get more out of there to make her a bit loose and give to do that. She is in pain because of that, if that is how you leave her.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, a soft file type just to get the sharp off there. When you feel the teeth, you will feel how sharp they are. They hate it and will scream like you are killing them, it dosn't hurt, it is just the grinding sound and feel they must hate, plus messing with their mouth. Make sure you move their lip out of the way when filling.
> 
> However, I do not see a sore as if it was from the kids teeth?
> I may be seeing a staph infection going on there. Chloroxidine solution, mix as directed and I spray it on daily, 2 x a day, no rinsing off just leave it.
> ...


Thank you for the advise. All the abrasions are on the back side of the teat, just where those bottom teeth latch on. Yes, I don't like the few small pimple like formations on the udder. I'll will start washing the infected area, and milking her down more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Chloroxidine solution is a good choice, had that issue and it cleared up my doe, even when the kids where nursing throughout the day. 

She was really bad, had both sides of her teats cut from their teeth, she had trips on her. 
Filed the teeth, it helped a lot. But she still loved her kids enough to feed them. She did kick at them after a while though. Tried udder balm but it didn't help my doe. 

I mixed the Chloroxidine solution a little rich than prescribed. I just sprayed her 2 x a day, didn't rinse, or dry her. You can do more often, if you like. I was amazed with how quickly it worked on her.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Update, we are on the uphill. Does teats are healing up. I still am putting the kids on one at a time every 4 hours, and we have to hold her and physically put one kid on the bad side and keep it there. She is not screaming bloody murder now, and we have the engorgement managed. I am spraying the udder 2 X day with Chloroxide, and smearing the teat and lower udder with a mixture of coconut oil and arnica cream after every feeding. The kids don't mind the taste, and my hands are loving it. LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Terrific to hear, good work.

The things you are using work quickly.
I found them to be a God send for udder and other issues.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Good work and dedication! They do heal amazingly fast but the kids can do some damage


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad she's doing better


----------

